# Red fur in ears and pinkish tinge on face of white dog



## KarenG (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if any of you have had success in treating an ear problem that turns the white fur in the ear red. Also this little guy (10 months old) has major tear staining which is causing his face to take on a pinkish tinge. The owners have treated him for a yeast infection in the past and now have him on a hypo allergenic diet (fish and sweet potatoe). I noticed that the more he played, the wetter his face became. It seems to me that the fur in the ears should be the same white as his coat. I have "googled" red yeast and come up with several homeopathic remedies but was wondering if anyone here might have a tried and true recipe for fixing this problem. 

This is Rylee just after his bath. Thanks.

Karen


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

A Lot of people have had success with "Angel Eyes" for tear staining and beard staining- If it is red yeast it should have the same effect in the ears I would guess. from the advice of people on the forum I went straight for the active ingredient in "Angel Eyes" which is "Tylan Powder" for Jasper. He has been on it for two months and his eyes and beard are much cleaner. We keep him in a puppy cut so are able to cut off the red stained parts- but they haven't come back. You use very little 1/4 of an 1/8 of a teaspoon (1/32 tsp) and your supposed to use it every day for 3 months, and then every other day, and then twice a week- Jasper started refusing it every day so I guessed it was time to use it less often. I have mixed it in a little peanut butter or rolled it in a bit of cheese. Rylee is a cutie.

Here's what I use.

http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr...alse&mscssid=AE33183E2EAD44F2A9C1DFA36CB16C78


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A lot of the staining is caused by the moisture on the hair too, so if you can keep it dry it will help. If the hair is always wet, Riley may have a blocked tear duct. You should probably have a veterinarian see if they can find the cause for the excessive wetness.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I have noticed Jax face stays wet all the time too. He gets a lot of tearing also. His face has that pink tinge. I am always walking around with a towel wiping his face.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi doesn't tear alot and doesn't stain. Sometimes his face will, but if I clean it right away, it clears up. Shelby tears alot. Her face is always wet. She came to me with quite a bit of staining, but it is gone. Maybe it's our great NY water.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

depending on how long ago he was treated for a yeast infection the hair in his ears should start coming back in white. his yeast infection could have easily come back. The vet can do a quick test to find out if he needs more medication or a different type of medication. Tear staining can be caused from blocked tear ducts which most times get blocked from having a lot of ear or eye infections. The only way to tell if they are blocked is to have them flushed.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sometimes giving your Hav's things like Spring Water instead of the regular stuff helps as well as adding parsley to the water seems to help for some people. Radar seems to be very good with the Tear Staining. He gets the "Eye Snot" I like to call it...nice and gross Eh' I know but it's distinct. I just use a warm cloth and it comes right out. He looks really good when he gets a bath and he's all clean and white. You just have to find out what works for you as an individual and then stick with it.....good luck.

Derek


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*staining*

I would be careful with the food with sweet potato....a newf owner I know swears that too much of it can tinge the coat with an orange tint???? don't know if that is true or not but have heard that from several newf people.


----------



## KarenG (Aug 27, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone for very useful information. I am passing it all on to the owners. I know they will be grateful. But also I now have some suggestions to offer other pup owners of white dogs, to help them with this ongoing dilemmna.
Woofs to all!
Karen


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Some staining comes from dyes, beets, etc. that are in commercial dog foods...


By the way, I saw Julie mentioned this in another thread on staining, but I just wanted to post it here too - beet pulp in dog food is from sugar beets, which are white. They are not the same as the red (staining) beets that we serve at the table for ourselves.

By the way, I have had an informative page on tear staining for Bulldogs bookmarked. There is a lot of information there, and I'm not sure that I'd advocate all of their solutions, especially since I think it is important to find the cause for the staining, but it makes for an interesting read.

Tear Stains


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually, Kimberly. I am aware that beet pulps are white and that the reddening that occurs come from yeast from the build up of tearing or excess wetness. When there is constant tearing, the area will stay wet and turn colors.

There are alot of conflicting opinions on this, but I for one...know that when I took the beet pulp out of her diet, she quit tearing. Some people believe that is is a common "allergen" causing tearing, scratching or licking of an area etc. I'd have to dig up which book I read this from, there is only a limited information on the internet, but there are alot of books available that outline ingredients and studies that have been done regarding them and explaining what they are and so forth.

Some people are behind this train of thought:

_Beet pulp is yet another controversial ingredient - it is a by-product, being dried residue from sugar beets which has been cleaned and extracted in the process of manufacturing sugar. It is a controversial ingredient in dog food, claimed by some manufacturers to be a good source of fiber, and derided by others as an ingredient added to slow down the transition of rancid animal fats and causing stress to kidney and liver in the process and to prevent diarrhea. We note that beet pulp is an ingredient that commonly causes problems for dogs, including allergies and ear infections, and prefer not to see it used in dog food especially so high on the ingredient list._

_Sugar beet pulp is a by-product of the sugar industry. It is added to some pet foods as a "filler" to slow down the transition of (rancid) animal fats which are essentially toxic waste. The body tries to expel these fats as quickly as possible and __diarrhea__ is the most efffective way. Sugar Beet Pulp is used to hold this toxic waste in._[/color]

If that is *true* and beet pulp aids the intestine in keeping in toxic waste, then it would lend itself to the theory that dogs MAY tear more to rid themselves of toxins, dontcha' think?

Of course, the powers that be (the pet food industry) will not study this in depth, because beet pulp is a cheap, basically swept off the floor ingredient that isn't fit for human consumption, and it counts towards one of their "fibers". They save millions of dollars, I'm sure, using beet pulp as a "fiber" source rather than a high grade source.

BUT....this is only one opinion (mine ) So, everyone...do your own research to determine what is best for you and your dog.

I'm sure some dogs tolerate beet pulp just fine....Mine doesn't.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> If that is *true* and beet pulp aids the intestine in keeping in toxic waste, then it would lend itself to the theory that dogs MAY tear more to rid themselves of toxins, dontcha' think?


I have no idea. I have been much more involved in learning about canine anatomy than physiology. However, if is a very common thought that beets cause staining because human consumption of beets are usually the kind that are red that definitely _do_ stain. The earlier comment posted didn't mention why.

Interesting to read though. I've never heard of beets as an allergen, but I suppose it is definitely possible, since nearly every edible item out there has someone/something allergic to it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm unclear on if it is suspected to be an "allergen" or if it more likely to, ehh..."boost" an allergen (I think that's a good word to describe it) in that is supposedly slows downs toxins from passing the system (diarrhea) and counteracts the ingredients that cause diarrhea....Sort of "masking" a problem.

Like when a human or animal eats something they are allergic to, the body tries to expel it however they can, sneezing, itching, runny nose, watery eyes, even diarrhea for food allergies, etc. Because it interprets the food or plant as an "invader", so to speak. And the beet pulp slows digestion and prevents diarrhea, thus...keeping the toxins in the body longer in the stools that need to be passed.

But, I'm really finding that there are opposing thoughts on just about everything out there! There are too many questions and not enough definitive answers.

Kara


----------

